
Show HN: Coinspotting - A Hacker News For Bitcoins and Other Cryptocurrencies - coinspotting
http://coinspotting.com
======
TrainedMonkey
Ok, can we stop now? They reason I prefer HN instead of say Reddit is
precisely because all the news are in one place. The new trend "Hacker News
for X" basically means hey guys let's make Reddit, without all the good stuff.

~~~
dmix
> The new trend "Hacker News for X"

 _New_ trend? This has been happening continuously for about 5 years now.

I'm just amazed people keep upvoting it, despite the fact these sites always
die.

~~~
Killah911
Why isn't there a Hacker News for Hacker News for X?

~~~
krapp
>Show HN: HNaaS (Hacker News As a Service... in ~100 lines of js)

------
infruset
Quick, someone write MetaNews: A hacker news for "A hacker news for X"
websites!

~~~
lowglow
That's reddit, really.

~~~
krapp
Ironically, there is already a HN subreddit.

But it's join-by-approval only and there's nothing there.

~~~
macNchz
There's also
[http://www.reddit.com/r/hackerjerk](http://www.reddit.com/r/hackerjerk)

------
jere
On the same day, we get a filter that is by default HN without Bitcoin and
another site that is HN only about Bitcoin.

It's like we're approaching some sort of binary tree data structure where the
leaves are HN clones with their own indiosyncratic topic configurations.

~~~
derefr
The two are, of course, motivated by the same plea: for HN to be only for
discourse about technology/hacking/building/entrepreneur-ing itself, and to
leave the discussion of the politics surrounding it to somewhere else.

I mean, we all want to discuss techpolitik _sometimes_... but generally not at
the _same_ time we're reading about new tech.

HN might be well-served doing something like MetaFilter's "blue/grey" split,
but instead of just a content/meta division, a "hacks/sociopolitical-
implications-of-hacks" division. HN is already a _community_ , and it'd be
nice if the account names and karma stayed synchronized.

~~~
krapp
The community has become more complex than the structure of Hacker News allows
for.

------
applecore
Change the header color to a nice yellow "coin" color, like #F9BA00, or the
official Bitcoin color, #FF9933.

~~~
Casseres
Agreed. Also, the favicon is pretty disappointing.

I do look forward to keeping an eye on it though. I hope it takes off. Thanks
for sharing.

------
al2o3cr
Wait, I thought this was called "the HN front page". /snark

------
VMG
Great idea! Some request

* add an API (apps, mobile browsing)

* integrate tipping (upvote = tip)

* add signup fee to limit spam

~~~
loceng
Not sure if upvote = tips is a fantastic idea or a way for trolls and dramatic
people to make a living.

~~~
krapp
Instead of paying trolls, monetizing trolls might be a good idea. You could
have people buy karma, buy mod rights, buy out other people's mod rights, etc.

Of course posting and downvoting would have a karma cost.

------
pmcpinto
This is an interesting debate. During the last weeks I've been working in a
concept like this, but is not ready yet.

I'm a big fan of Hacker News, and I'm trying to create something that isn't an
exact copy of HN, so if someone is interested feel free to sign up to the "The
Currency" mailing list in [http://thecurrency.io/](http://thecurrency.io/) or
send me an e-mail to hi@thecurrency.io. I count to have some news in the next
weeks.

PS: and I also appreciate to have some feedback about the landing page: brand,
value proposition, etc.

Thanks.

------
javert
To be honest, there is a need for something much more filtered than
bitcointalk.org. That used to be /r/bitcoin, but it really sucks now.

My question for the coinspotting people: How are you going to maintain high
quality? If you don't have any plan, it will probably be filled with crap and
eventually die.

------
_nato_
_love_ the domain name!

------
olalonde
I guess the name is a reference to Trainsportting? Great domain name in any
case.

------
ShaneCurran
I made something similar a couple of weeks ago:
[http://www.bitcoinfyi.com](http://www.bitcoinfyi.com)

Although it doesn't have quite as much traction as yours :P

------
bitmania
Awsome work, Recently I heard about Cryptocurrencylive
(www.cryptocurrencylive.com) too. We'll have to wait and see who makes the
best news.

------
sciguy77
Why is this better than the Bitcoin Reddit Page?

~~~
TylerE
You serious? Getting stabbed IRL is less bad than /r/bitcoin. I'm not sure if
the memes or continual circlejerking are worse.

~~~
jaredsohn
Why is this better than /r/bitcoinserious, /r/bitcoinmarkets, or creating a
new subreddit for bitcoin?

~~~
SectioAurea
Because of reddit's management policies and ownership by mainstream media. Not
to mention the total control of Bitcoin-related forum threads there by
anointed moderators who are also pump and dump propaganda masters.

~~~
NoahTheDuke
That is also a potential problem with an HN spin-off not being run by the same
people.

~~~
SectioAurea
Correct, spin-off site operators need to be trusted not to be P&D moles.
However, mystery odds beat certain odds of P&D message control (as seen in
Reddit).

------
unreal37
Love it.

------
pearjuice
Do these hacker news clones truly run on top of that LISP legacy stuff? Or are
they rewritten?

